# Not as scary as the last...



## Bend The Light (Aug 31, 2010)

How's this look? I loved the detail on the fangs. Taken with 135mm f2.8 M42 lens on 3 macro tubes (40mm approx)...


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing macro work! I love the focus! You can see every hair.

Dan


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 31, 2010)

DanEitreim said:


> Amazing macro work! I love the focus! You can see every hair.
> 
> Dan



Thank you so much! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 31, 2010)

It was said on another forum that it was a shame this was an underside view and that a topside view would be better...

Well, here's the same critter from the top - I just walked around the other side


----------

